# 熱い人



## kachibi

I know 冷たい can be used to describe a very cool person: 冷たい人.

So, can 熱い be used to describe a person too? i.e. a very active, sociable person? 熱い人?


----------



## wind-sky-wind

"熱い人" suggests "passionate, enthusiastic or energetic," rather than "active, sociable."

Shuzo Matsuoka is the most typical one.
"熱い男" or "熱いヤツ" might be better, though there might be "hot" women.


----------



## kamot

We say 熱い人 for a man of passion.
When hearing 熱い人, many Japanese probably recall him.


----------



## kachibi

Then, in terms of describing a person, 冷たい is not parallel to 熱い? 冷たい can be used to describe a person who is cool, quiet and apathetic. But it does not mean this person has no passion. However, 熱い, as you guys described, only refers to a passionate person. But it does not mean a person who is very socially talkative, sociable, friendly, etc.?

また, 熱い人 and 冷たい人 can only be used to describe men? No way to refer to women?


----------



## Flaminius

冷たい is not cool but indifferent.  熱い人 or 心の熱い人 is a passionate person.  He is not necessarily sociable, as he is 直情径行.


----------



## kachibi

なるほどね, then the two adjectives are not opposite to each other in terms of describing personality.


----------



## Flaminius

If you want an antonym for 冷たい, use 温かい人 or 心の温かい人.


----------



## kachibi

わがりました｡

But, if I use all the above adjectives with 人(ひと), they then will mostly refer to men? If yes, is it because 人(ひと) itself originally mostly refers to men?


----------



## Flaminius

kachibi said:


> わがりました｡


わ*か*りました (< _wakaru_)

No, 人 with those adjectives aren't prima facie just for men.  人 itself is a unisex term.  If it looks to you mostly for men, it perhaps reflects the gender gap of the Japanese society.


----------



## kamot

kachibi said:


> But, if I use all the above adjectives with 人(ひと), they then will mostly refer to men? If yes, is it because 人(ひと) itself originally mostly refers to men?


No, 人 can mean both men and women.

(edit: cross-posted with Flaminius.)


----------



## karlalou

冷たい means 'cold'. It's the feel of ice cold water.

'Cool' is 涼しい（すずしい）, like the air-conditioned room in summer. People favor 涼しい temperature. We say 涼しげな人 as a compliment.

(For the weather, the words are 寒い（さむいcold）、涼しい（すずしいcool）、暑い（あついhot）.)


----------



## kachibi

１）涼しげな人 means what kind of people?

２）And can I say: 心の冷たい人?

３）And, is the 心 here read as こころ?

４）What is the difference between 暖かい and 温かい?


----------



## karlalou

kachibi said:


> １）涼しげな人 means what kind of people?


I think 涼しげな人 behaves nicely with a nice amount of hearts and smiles, but never show too much emotions.



kachibi said:


> ２）And can I say: 心の冷たい人?


Yes, that is grammatical.



kachibi said:


> ３）And, is the 心 here read as こころ?


Yes, that is correct.



kachibi said:


> ４）What is the difference between 暖かい and 温かい?


暖かい（あたたかい） usually describes the warmth of the surroundings such as the room temperature, or the weather or climate.
温かい（あたたかい） usually describes the warmth of things like food, or water, or people or family.


----------



## kachibi

By the way, why we say 涼しげな人 instead of 涼しい人?

What is the meaning of げな here?


----------



## karlalou

That is because 涼しげな人 is to describe how someone looks like.
We say 悲しげ（かなしげ）な人 (someone looks sad), or 寂しげ（さびしげ）な人 (someone looks lonely), 涼しげ（すずしげ）な人 (someone looks cool, or calm and well-composed).​
While 温かい（あたたかい）人 (warmhearted person), 熱い（あつい）人 (passionate person),
冷たい（つめたい）人 (coldhearted person) are more directly saying how they are.

I don't hear 涼しい人, and it sounds ambiguous whether it's saying about someone's personality or how someone is feeling the air at the moment. However, we sometimes say 涼しい顔（かお face） when we want to emphasize someone's state of calmness such as 私は何も知らずに涼しい顔で昼食を食べておりましたが、その頃、現場（げんば the very working site of something）は大変（たいへん having hard time）だったようです or こんな時によくそんな涼しい顔をしていられますね (probably accusing, but can be praising about staying calm).


----------



## kachibi

Thank you!

1) So, I cannot say 心の涼しい人 too because it means 涼しい人, correct?

2) And comparing 涼しげな人 と 冷たい人, 涼しげな人 should be a compliment while 冷たい人 is a bit disapproving because 涼しげな人 means a person who looks calm (so it makes people think he/she can handle difficult things well) while 冷たい人 refers to the indifferent type (so it means he/she is not warm-hearted and that's why it is not a compliment), correct?


----------



## karlalou

kachibi said:


> 1) So, I cannot say 心の涼しい人 too because it means 涼しい人, correct?


Grammatically no problem. 
I hear 心の寒い人.
I've never heard 心の涼しい人 up until now, but there's a few articles with it on Google. I feel these are rather creative though.



kachibi said:


> 2) And comparing 涼しげな人 と 冷たい人, 涼しげな人 should be a compliment while 冷たい人 is a bit disapproving because 涼しげな人 means a person who looks calm (so it makes people think he/she can handle difficult things well) while 冷たい人 refers to the indifferent type (so it means he/she is not warm-hearted and that's why it is not a compliment), correct?


Yes, I totally agree.


----------



## kachibi

わかりました!


----------

